# Remember the wall you guys helped me repair?



## handsforasl (Jan 7, 2013)

See previous thread: http://www.diychatroom.com/f4/wallpaper-removal-gone-awry-advice-get-back-track-170886/ 

Thanks to the awesome advice and guidance I got here, I was able to completely transform our home. Here is the mural I did with progress photos: http://imgur.com/a/sbddJ


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Looks great, thanks for letting us know how it turned out.


----------

